# Need assistance on choosing HDTV for under $1K



## adauphin (Feb 26, 2012)

Just recently had to part with my 4:3 Toshiba 32" CZ32V51...I loved that set. This is for the upstairs sitting room and not a dedicated HT set. Not terribly upset since I want a 16:9.

Room dimensions are approx. 15x14 and two windows are directly facing the screen but have treatments to block light if needed. One more window is facing the screen but at a 15-20deg angle.

I told myself if I ever get a TV in this room, or any flat-panel then it would be a plasma. I'm not 100% set on a plasma but I feel I would be disappointed as far as PQ goes if I didn't....that's where all you come in. :help:

My current HT set is a Hitachi 57X500 and I love the PQ, despite it's a RP and has viewing angle issues but it's not that bad. Having said that, I don't want to take a step backwards from this set and I feel a LCD may be a step backwards if I'm trying to stay between $500-1K. My Hitachi up-converts to 1080P through DVI which is nice and there is virtually zero jitter during sports and that's another area of concern.

Should I go with a 720P over 1080? I will not be gaming and I don't know what my limitations are on a 720P set especially with Blu-ray. 

Will I notice a pq difference with 720 over 1080 and if so where is this most noticeable? I have seen some nice 720P sets which is why I ask.

I'm partial to Panasonic plasmas, seems the ST is favorable over the S mainly due to anti-glare, is this a large issue with the "S"?

I have a BB, Costco,..pretty much everything near me so I can look at quite a few sets. Just need some good pointers since it's been 7 years since I was last doing homework for a set.


Criteria:

Cheap, $500 is a target but can go slightly higher, reason is this will be replaced or moved probably in less than 2 years.

PQ: lack of jitter, glare, don't need 3D,

HDMI inputs: at least 3 if possible

Edited to add......

Size: would like to stay under 50", I feel any more is too big for the room.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Just a few notes on your situation:
I'm with you on your thinking along Panasonic lines and would go with the ST, (it has better reflection control than the lower tier models) but I believe that might throw you outside your budget since the larger sizes are well over $1k. Plasma is a great choice if you have some light control and I would go for the largest practical size since they all start looking smaller after the purchase. Plasmas don't offer the brightest picture but they offer the best PQ (assuming you get the right brand like a Panny). If you get a larger screen, you'll definitely want 1080 (and I don't think there are many 720 offerings in larger sizes) since it can be well appreciated in the larger screen size. I have a Panasonic LCD/LED set and it has a really good picture (and better brightness than a plasma can offer - though it can't get to black levels of a plasma) but if I were choosing a set for my home theater, it would be a Panasonic plasma (ZT if I could afford it). Amazon is a good place to check and they have model comparison tables for the different types and models of TVs. Best Buy probably won't stock the better models of Panasonic unless you have access to their Magnolia stores.


----------



## adauphin (Feb 26, 2012)

How does the X60 compare to the ST&S?


----------



## adauphin (Feb 26, 2012)

So in my travels today I was able to look at the S60, the P50X60, both 720P, and a few Samsung's....the 40" UN40EH5300F (1080P) which had a nice pic but was rather small, nice for a LED.

I did get to see a ST50 and the pic was noticeably better, the price of the ST wasn't in the budget and the overall price of the 1080 sets was creeping up.

Then we visited Costco and they have a Panny TC-50PS64 which looked real nice after I fooled around with the menu settings and changed the black level. Nice thing about it was the price @ $599. I hear the S64 has a similar AR panel similar to the ST..this could be the ticket.


----------

